# Poll: Do you believe in the Rapture??



## vevster (Jan 8, 2006)

I just started hearing about the rapture in the last 2 years... being raised an Episcopalian I had no education in the concept...


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2006)

It sounds like many religions have a term to mean something similar to the Rapture.  What did you hear about it?


----------



## vevster (Jan 8, 2006)

Basically that the fundie Christians believe there was going to be a rapture.


----------



## Nubianrose (Jan 8, 2006)

I voted yes, because in the Bible (Revelations to be more specific) it tells us of Christ's return and soon-coming rapture for his bride (the church)...if yall have questions just ask


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2006)

Nubianrose said:
			
		

> I voted yes, because in the Bible (Revelations to be more specific) it tells us of Christ's return and soon-coming rapture for his bride (the church)...if yall have questions just ask


I personally don't have questions about it, I've studied various definitions of what the rapture means.  Different religions have different words for the same thing and I wondered what Vevster heard about it.


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a question.... what ARE the different interpretations and definitions of rapture?? Can someone please enlighten me? TIA.


----------



## vevster (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I know that I was taught that Jesus will return again to judge the quick and the dead..  Is that the rapture?


----------



## redeemed516 (Jan 12, 2006)

The Bible says that Jesus will return. The dead in Christ will rise first and then the living will be caught up to meet them in the air. I believe it is in thessalonians. I may be wrong if I find it will post it. But that is what I have always been taught at the rapture. I don't really believe that the Bible uses the actual word "rapture". I may be wrong on that too.

ETA
1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
 16For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 

   17Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.


----------



## FlyyGyrl (Jan 15, 2006)

My understanding of the rapture is when those that are saved will join Christ before the Great Tribulation.  Here is a link http://www.bibleprophesy.org/rapture.htm#Rapture


----------



## Caramela (Jan 15, 2006)

I voted "no" and the reason is what I've been taught the rapture is, is Christ coming back and believers at that time will "fly away" to Heaven with him. Revelations doesn't teach this, however, many hymns do.


----------



## FlyyGyrl (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is a better link http://www.bible-truth.org/myst-3.htm


----------



## redeemed516 (Jan 17, 2006)

Caramela said:
			
		

> I voted "no" and the reason is what I've been taught the rapture is, is Christ coming back and believers at that time will "fly away" to Heaven with him. Revelations doesn't teach this, however, many hymns do.




Revelations does not, but Thessalonians does mention being "caught up with them in the clouds"


1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
16For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 

17Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.


----------



## Xavier (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a great topic. Yes I truly believe in the Rapture. I could write so much on this topic but I have to get back to work. The rapture also known as the Second Coming of Christ is when saved or born again Christians dead and living will be taken up to heaven. The others who are left on earth will have to go through what is called Tribulation and this is when the Antichrist will also rule on earth...This topic is very deep and is discussed in various books of the bible. Daniel and Revelations are the main to books. A great book to read about this topic is  The Left Behind Series by Tim LaHanye and Jerry Jenkins. The book approaches the topic in a ficitional manner so it is suited for both Christians and Non Chrisitians. This is a GREAT series and I would recommend it to anyone who is interested in End Time Prophecies. I have read the first three books of the series and I am excited about reading the others as well.


----------



## tatje (Jan 31, 2007)

I really am not sure what it is. What I do know is that I do believe in the bible. Some things can/cannot be taken literally, but for the most part I am one who believes in the words and events of what is in the bible. So if it is there and refered to more than one time. I believe. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Aveena (Jan 31, 2007)

Yikes!  Yes I do.  That'ss why I keep a good relationship with God so if I don't go in the first round I'm bound to make it in the second!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 31, 2007)

brownsugababe said:
			
		

> This is a great topic. Yes I truly believe in the Rapture. I could write so much on this topic but I have to get back to work. The rapture also known as the Second Coming of Christ is when saved or born again Christians dead and living will be taken up to heaven. The others who are left on earth will have to go through what is called Tribulation and this is when the Antichrist will also rule on earth...This topic is very deep and is discussed in various books of the bible. Daniel and Revelations are the main to books. A great book to read about this topic is *The Left Behind Series* by Tim LaHanye and Jerry Jenkins. The book approaches the topic in a ficitional manner so it is suited for both Christians and Non Chrisitians. This is a GREAT series and I would recommend it to anyone who is interested in End Time Prophecies. I have read the first three books of the series and I am excited about reading the others as well.


 
I love love love those books.   I have read every single one of them.  Here's a link.

http://www.leftbehind.com/


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 31, 2007)

The definition of the word Rapture is this:

_3. The transporting of a person from one place to another.  esp. to heaven._ *The American Heritage Dictionary*_.  _

*Websters *_states: a state of ecstacy._ 

*Ecstacy*_: A state of intense joy or delight.  A state of emotion so intense that one is carried beyond rational thought._

The bible does clearly state that:

I Thess. 4 15-18: _*According to the Lord's own word, we tell you that we who are still alive, who are left till the coming of the Lord, will certainly not precede those who have fallen asleep.  For the Lord himself will come down from heaven, with a loud command, with the voice of the archangel and with the trumpet call of God, and the dead in Christ will rise first.  After that, we who are still alive and are left will be 'caught up' together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air.  And so we will be with the Lord forever.  Therefore, encourage each other with these words.*_

The word of God is sure and is the truth, whether we will believe it or not...it shall come to pass.  Even though the word 'rapture' is not mentioned in the bible, when you read the definition of the word rapture and what it entails, you then begin to understand why people do say the word 'rapture' regarding this particular scripture.  

To me, whether its the word 'rapture' or 'caught up' or whatever, I just want to be one of those people who hear the "loud command, or shout' and I want to hear the 'trumpet call of God' and be with the Lord forever and my prayer is that there will be many, many people...as many as I can reach, to be there with me.

Blessings...


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 31, 2007)

FlyyGyrl said:
			
		

> My understanding of the rapture is when those that are saved will join Christ before the Great Tribulation. Here is a link http://www.bibleprophesy.org/rapture.htm#Rapture


 
Some Christians believe before, some believe mid tribulation and some believe in post tribulation rapture....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post_Tribulation_Rapture

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapture_debate

There are Christians all over the world are facing serious persecution (tribulations) as we speak...

I'm still trying to wrap my mind around the timing-- But to answer the OPs question, *yes I believe the Bible says that Jesus Christ is coming back to earth: to overcome the antichrist, to reveal His glory, to judge the peoples of the earth, and bring His bride (the church) back to Him.*


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 31, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> It sounds like many religions have a term to mean something similar to the Rapture. What did you hear about it?


 
Yes, what I call "the big three"-- Islam, Judaism and Christianity all have a form of this line of thinking... It is a perfect set up for an Anti-Christ (aka false Messiah) to step in and dupe billions of people.... 

This is why I think all Christians should also be aware that there is a POST-Tribulation and MID--Tribulation discussion and that each one of us should "study to show thyself approved".


----------



## Royal Glory (Jan 31, 2007)

Nubianrose said:
			
		

> I voted yes, because in the Bible (Revelations to be more specific) it tells us of Christ's return and soon-coming rapture for his bride (the church)...if yall have questions just ask


 
I concur. If God said it, then that settles it.


----------



## Aveena (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> The definition of the word Rapture is this:
> 
> _3. The transporting of a person from one place to another. esp. to heaven._ *The American Heritage Dictionary*_. _
> 
> ...


 
that's beautiful


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 5, 2007)

I believe in the rapture, but like another poster mentioned, I'm not sure whether it will happen pre, mid or post tribulation.  I always thought it would happen pre, but I need to study more.


----------



## Guyaneek (Feb 5, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I believe in the rapture, but like another poster mentioned, I'm not sure whether it will happen pre, mid or post tribulation.  I always thought it would happen pre, but I need to study more.



I agree.  I believe in the rapture and I'm not sure when it will happen (tribulation) but all I'm really just clear that I get to go to go back with him!  Thank you Jesus!!!


----------



## Jazzmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes! I believe in the Second Coming of the Lord Jesus Christ & the rapturing of the church.


----------



## sizefouramour (Mar 19, 2007)

Nubianrose said:
			
		

> I voted yes, because in the Bible (Revelations to be more specific) it tells us of Christ's return and soon-coming rapture for his bride (the church)...if yall have questions just ask


 
And not only that, I gathered the concept also from 1 Thessalonians.

I've grown up on this 'theory', have done research on it, and have extensively read a lot of the Bible myself. But I won't argue about it because the one thing that is for sure, is that every knee will be bowed when He comes for all to see!


----------



## dreamer26 (Mar 27, 2007)

brownsugababe said:
			
		

> This is a great topic. Yes I truly believe in the Rapture. I could write so much on this topic but I have to get back to work. The rapture also known as the Second Coming of Christ is when saved or born again Christians dead and living will be taken up to heaven. *The others who are left on earth will have to go through what is called Tribulation* and this is when the Antichrist will also rule on earth...This topic is very deep and is discussed in various books of the bible. Daniel and Revelations are the main to books. A great book to read about this topic is The Left Behind Series by Tim LaHanye and Jerry Jenkins. The book approaches the topic in a ficitional manner so it is suited for both Christians and Non Chrisitians. This is a GREAT series and I would recommend it to anyone who is interested in End Time Prophecies. I have read the first three books of the series and I am excited about reading the others as well.


 
YES, I agree with you and YES I believe in the rapture.

This is when I'm going with Christ the lst time.  In the Tribulation period yes you will have a chance to be saved but honey this is not where you want to be.  If you can't live saved today with all the freedom that we have then in Tribulation the only way you'll be able to be saved is one day you say yes I'll accept you Lord and then be prepared to die.  Tribulation time is not going to be a pretty time.   

If you're a born again believer now, the devil has to get permission from God to do anything to you. What ever trial you go through the enemy had to get the ok from God, and then that trial has come to develope you and to make you a stronger beleiver, but during Tribulation God is going to give the devil free reign.

Tribulation is not the place and time you want to be trying to get saved, not when you can do it now and enjoy the freedom of loving the Lord and all that it brings.

JMHO


----------



## ashmack (Mar 28, 2007)

First, let me say, "Thank you Jesus!" Secondly I would like to say that I do believe in the rapture, and I believe that believing in the return of Jesus is the cornerstone of my faith. I would not have any reassurance or comfort in life knowing that this life here on earth is my beginning and my end. How horrible it would be to believe that this is as good as it gets! I am overjoyed that one day I will be able to join my Savior and to be in a place of pure happiness, love and relaxation that I can not even begin to imagine. Praise the Lord!


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I do believe there will be a rapture but it will happen at the end of tribulation not before or during. Sorry but, The Left behind Series is so False. And I fear for those who participated in the making of that series. I pray they repent and be saved.

Here is someone who explains the meaning of the scriptures that some use to justify the pre-tribulation rapture, his explanation also puts to rest the message behind the Left Behind Series. MP3 Audio When you get to the link click on the blue box on the right side just above the article its about 10 minutes long.

May this be a blessing to All who listen and take heed.

Here is an article I had bookmarked and decided to come back and post the link *Please explain Matthew 24:40-41. Does this scripture validate the belief in the “rapture”?*


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Oct 25, 2007)

No I do not. The Rapture is actually a relatively new theological theory (started in the 19th century).  From what I've researched the passage in Thessalonians that describes this rapture is really a reference to the Feast of Trumpets.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 3, 2007)

cheetarah1980 said:


> No I do not. The Rapture is actually a relatively new theological theory (started in the 19th century).  From what I've researched the passage in Thessalonians that describes this rapture is really a reference to the Feast of Trumpets.



I find it interesting that many Christians are planning to go to heaven and live there in the sky forever with God, who are positive they are going to be raptured out of here just missing all the trumpets, plagues etc. etc. So how does this figure in with Revelation 21, where God and the New Jerusalem come down OUT OF HEAVEN to earth and He dwells with us down here and states " Look I am making all things new?"  So if God and the New Jerusalem, the Holy City come down out of Heaven I would think the throne of God would too, cause it says so in Rev. 21: 3, 5.. . I like Revelation 21. I wonder why the Pastors do not preach on this?.."Now the dwelling of God is with men, and he will live with them." Are these "(that great multitude) the same people that come (out of the Great Tribulation" as mentioned in Revelation 7:9-17? Things that make you go Hmmmm! Oh, and the Lamb, Jesus Christ is there too. Rev: 7:17. 
Oh yes, I would go to hear that preached in a heartbeat. Within Scriptural context of course.  Oh I want to be in that number!!!! and have all the blessings of Revelation 21. I long for that day!!! Yes. I believe Jesus is coming back and that He is bringing His angels with him! (2 Thess: 1:5-11)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 3, 2007)

redeemed516 said:


> Revelations does not, but Thessalonians does mention being "caught up with them in the clouds"
> 
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 4:16-17
> ...



Yes. It mentions Him coming in the clouds, but what happens when He gets here? I am thinking Revelation 21.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 3, 2007)

secretdiamond said:


> I have a question.... what ARE the different interpretations and definitions of rapture?? Can someone please enlighten me? TIA.



If we could prove what exactly the "Rapture" is...is that term in the Bible? where that word is used?

You know, I was just thinking about a little girl running to meet her father. He picks her up in his arms and embraces her. She is enraptured with love for her father and he for her. I think of the Father like that. But anyway, after a while He puts the little girl down and her feet are touching the earth. She is blissful cause Daddy is home. Then I think of Revelation 21. I do not think that this disputes 1 Thessalonians 4: 15-18. That is going to be one one the most heartshaking moments for God's people, being caught up in the embrace of the Father when He comes down to us. What a day of rejoicing that will be!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 3, 2007)

Fran said:


> that's beautiful



Thank you Fran for the excerpt. Indeed an encouragement!


----------



## dicapr (Dec 3, 2007)

Rapture-as in God coming back for his children yes.  Secret No!  He is coming back in the clouds, with a shout, and a horn!  Kind of hard to miss.  Not to mention the dead and living rising to meet him.


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm sorta confused.  What exactly is the pre, mid, and post tribulation?  What's supposed to go on?  Could someone explain that please?  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## indigodiva (Dec 3, 2007)

I grew on the knowledge of the rapture happening, and for a long time I lived somewhat in fear, b/c I was doing everything I wanted to do whether it was right or not, all the while hoping that I would get my act together before it occurred....not a good way to live

Even though I'm in a better place spiritually, I still wonder about the rapture.

My old church drama ministry did a series of plays over the course of a few years about the rapture, and some of things that are supposed to occur. I got involved b/c the first play freaked me out, so I figured if I was behind the scenes I wouldn't get scared( I was much younger at the time)

I just want to know how a bunch of people are going to simultaneously vanish? Like will a pile of clothing be left where they once were standing? And what about people driving and doing similar activities? Are cars and planes just going to crash? 

And will there be a marking system for those who are left, where they have to say that they are not  Christian in order to survive. I've heard about people having "The Mark of the Beast, which is 666, but I don't remember seeing that in Revelations..Then again a lot of Revelations is confusing to me as far as what is really going to go down.....

I think its easier on my brain to just try my best to live right and follow Jesus now, so I can catch that first Rapture train outta this piece, then get the real scoop from God himself.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 5, 2007)

From my understanding, there is no secret rapture.  There us only the finial one in which Jesus comes and takes all who are his children, both living and dead, back to heaven with him.


----------



## la flaca (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The definition of the word Rapture is this:
> 
> _3. The transporting of a person from one place to another. esp. to heaven._ *The American Heritage Dictionary*_. _
> 
> ...


 
Wao N&W That was beautiful!!  

And, yes I do believe in the rapture


----------



## live2bgr8 (Dec 19, 2007)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I'm sorta confused. What exactly is the pre, mid, and post tribulation? What's supposed to go on? Could someone explain that please? Thanks a bunch.


 
Some Christians believe the rapture will take place before the revealing of the antichrist and the tribulation period. (Pre-trib)

Some believe it will happen during the tribulation period. (mid)

And some believe it will happen after the revealing of the antichrist and the subsequent tribulation period. They believe Jesus will return just before armegeddon and His 1000 year reign (post-trib)

Most of the western church believes in pre-tribulation. Think Tim LaHaye's Left Behind series. 

But as I do more reading, I'm falling in the last group. Practically speaking, I think that every believer should be prepared to stand firm in her/his faith in a time of serious testing. Many believers have already fallen away in China (and other countries) because someone told them that they would not go through the tribulation They we're told they would be raptured out. Meanwhile the ones standing firm are being thrown in jail and killed because of their faith.

www.persecution.com is the website for Voice of the Martyrs a ministry that helps persecuted Christians around the world.

As for the topic of this thread: This site is pretty straight forward: www.endtime.com 

It links current events with biblical prophecy. Even so-- I think everyone will have to do their own searching and ask God for His direction on the matter... HTH...


----------



## intellect_sensual (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> The definition of the word Rapture is this:
> 
> _3. The transporting of a person from one place to another. esp. to heaven._ *The American Heritage Dictionary*_. _
> 
> ...


 
It will be many, the bible has the exact number


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2007)

dicapr said:


> Rapture-as in God coming back for his children yes. Secret No! He is coming back in the clouds, with a shout, and a horn! Kind of hard to miss. Not to mention the dead and living rising to meet him.


 

I could not have said this better. To be *caught up, *_harpadzo (har-pad-zoe) _latin word means to be seized, snatched away, to catch away, to take by force. Therefore, that is why it is so commonly known as the rapture when the Lord will come to take His church from the earth. According to scripture, this will take place just before the great tribulation. 

Although nobody knows exactly when this event will take place, the time is coming when believers will be caught up or "raptured" to meet the Lord in the air. He will come and take His bride, the ready church, like a thief in the night (1 Thessalonians 5:2). 

In the words of the song by Joy Williams:

Like a thief in the night,
Like a runaway train,
Like a first class, lightening fast hurricane,
I'll keep my ears to the ground and my eyes to the skies,
I'm ready now, but somehow, I know You'll take me "by surprise".

*My heart's cry tonight is, "Even so, Come Lord Jesus".*


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2007)

indigodiva said:


> I grew on the knowledge of the rapture happening, and for a long time I lived somewhat in fear, b/c I was doing everything I wanted to do whether it was right or not, all the while hoping that I would get my act together before it occurred....not a good way to live
> 
> Even though I'm in a better place spiritually, I still wonder about the rapture.
> 
> ...


 
The number of his name is 666 and is found in Revelations  chapter 13 vs 18. In order to understand revelations, one would have to have greek and hebrew bible with their corresponding translations. My brother bought me one for one of my birthdays. Also an amplified and study bible with footnotes is a great help. I have many study bibles with differant transaltions that help me out a great deal during my bible study times.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2007)

dicapr said:


> *Rapture-as in God coming back for his children yes. Secret No! He is coming back in the clouds, with a shout, and a horn! Kind of hard to miss.* Not to mention the dead and living rising to meet him.


 
I believe this happens after the first rapture and after the great tribulation when He will gather all His people from the four winds of the earth (Matthew 24:31). These are the righteous ones who may have gotten saved after the rapture and did not take the mark of the beast (666) and have come through the great tribulation but not without much suffering. The book of Revelations talk extensively about these saints. 

Now according to Matthew 24:40-44, the bible states that no man knows, not even the angels in heaven save the Father only knows when the Son of Man is coming to take us away - "then two men will be in the field, one will be taken and the other left. Two women will be grinding at the mill, one will be taken and the other left. 

Verse 43 definitely gives you reason to believe that He is taking away His church like a thief in the night. Most times when a thief breaks into homes, the owner of that home don't know because the thief is that quiet. A burglar tries his best to get in and out as quietly as possible with the loot in hand. The same applies here according to this particular teaching of Christ.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2007)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I'm sorta confused. What exactly is the pre, mid, and post tribulation? What's supposed to go on? Could someone explain that please? Thanks a bunch.


 

I could answer this but this is a whole sermon but in a nutshell here's what it is:

*pre-trib* is the first half of the tribulation period (3 and a 1/2 years) when the son of perdition - satan incarnate, will promise and deliver a false peace to the people of the earth and will set himself up as God, "the abomination of desolation" is what the bible refers to this as being. The people of course will believe the lie and give ultimate power over to him and that is how one world government is formed. 

*mid-trib* is when the false peace ends and the great tribulation actually begins and the son of perdition will be forcing people to worship him and take his mark as a sign of allegiance to him and at the same time it is a sign that one has denounced God the Father. No one will be able to buy or sell anything if they refuse to take the mark of the beast which is 666, the number of his name. Hence the cashless system alreaady taking place and we are now known by a number, ie, SS number. All these are signs of the coming of Christ's nearness.This marks the beginning of the real tribulation. Total tribulation time is 7 years.  Half of it is a false peace and the last half, pure tribulation. People will be beaten and only God knows what other types of torture they'd have to endure during that time if they refuse to take the mark of the beast. 

*post-trib* is the very end of the tribulation period when Christ is coming with a shout and with the voice of the arch angel to take his saints who have gone through the great tribulation without taking the mark of the beast. This marks the beginning of the final war commonly known as Armaggedon when Christ shall defeat satan and lock him away in the bottomless pit for a time the bible says. Then again, that's another sermon. Then the God of true peace shall rule the earth with His people for a time.

Please be mindful that this is a short synopsis of what these actually mean. They are a lot more detailed than what I relayed here.


----------



## camibella (Dec 25, 2007)

Xavier said:


> This is a great topic. Yes I truly believe in the Rapture. I could write so much on this topic but I have to get back to work. The rapture also known as the Second Coming of Christ is when saved or born again Christians dead and living will be taken up to heaven. The others who are left on earth will have to go through what is called Tribulation and this is when the Antichrist will also rule on earth...This topic is very deep and is discussed in various books of the bible. Daniel and Revelations are the main to books. A great book to read about this topic is  The Left Behind Series by Tim LaHanye and Jerry Jenkins. The book approaches the topic in a ficitional manner so it is suited for both Christians and Non Chrisitians. This is a GREAT series and I would recommend it to anyone who is interested in End Time Prophecies. I have read the first three books of the series and I am excited about reading the others as well.



I also voted yes on believing in the Rapture, I've read the passages many times in the Bible and have also ready many books on it as well. I am a strong believer in "The Word" and do my best to live each day doing what's right. Xavier, those books "The Left Behind Series" I HAVE READ THEM ALL!! You will be happy to know that they all kept my attention, I was going through them like water, absorbing each page. Although it is approached through their minds from reading revelations and other scriptures, it helped to create a mini thought on the possibility of what can happen. I won't want to get too detailed on whats going to happen because you are only on Book 3 but if you ever want to discuss it, I'll be happy to do so. Its been 2 years since I read the last book so I plan to read them all again. I've also purchased the first two dvds, and we all know movies do a great injustice to the books but it is good for those that are not avid readers.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2007)

kelouis75 said:


> Some Christians believe the rapture will take place before the revealing of the antichrist and the tribulation period. (Pre-trib)
> 
> Some believe it will happen during the tribulation period. (mid)
> 
> ...


 
ITA with this. Everyone should be ready, no matter whether the tribulation is before, mid or after, we should all prepare ourselves to stand firm in our beliefs and get ready for the terror that lies ahead. 

Although I personally believe that the now saints will be raptured before the great tribulation period simply because the Comforter who is the Holy Spirit will be taken out of the way meaning He will not lead and guide our hearts the way He does now. The persons who do not accept the mark of the beast are renouncing satan and they will not have the promptings of the Holy Spirit at that time to lead them. 

You see, I believe these particular people (saints) in question are the ones who perhaps knew the Word but were not saved prior to the rapture. They probably even went to church but thought they had more time to serve the Lord, but just not then. They simply were not ready. Remember the story of the 5 wise and the 5 foolish virgins that Jesus spoke about in Matthew chapter 25:1-13. 

The 5 foolish virgins went to bed with no oil in their lamps while the other 5 did. Then the Bridegroom came for them but the 5 foolish were not ready and had to run out and buy oil for their lamp but when they returned it was too late. The Bridegroom was gone and took the 5 wise virgins who were ready to go with Him to the mairrage feast. Then the 5 foolish started knocking on the door of the mairrage feast begging the Bridegroom to open the door and his response to them was "I say unto you, I know you not." 

I believe that Jesus *never* told a story that wasn't directly related to His whole divine purpose for coming to this earth and I believe this story is a direct or indirect link with the folks who are ready for His coming before and after the tribulation.


----------



## amara11 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yet more questions....

I'm starting to understand the difference between the rapture and tribulation. But I'm still confused as to some other things. I understand that God is *not* the author of confusion, so I'm praying that he will forgive me of sins that I may purely and clearly see and understand His word......

The Bible mentions Jesus coming one time to take some (is this what ppl are referring to as the rapture) and then Jesus coming back after 1000 years (is this tribulation?)

Lasty- when/how does "Judgement Day" fall into this timeline, if everyone is judged and will be held accountable for themselves?

I have so many more questions but all I can do now is pray that God give me clarity and truth- in a way that only He can. WHile some of this post definitely scarred me a little (I'm human) it is truly a blessing that today (four days before the New Year) it has been revealed to me what my Ultimate New year's resolution should be- to grow closer to God and grow in His word such that regardless of when He comes, how He will appear, what will happen before or after, or in the middle- I will be ready, able, and more than describably willing and prepared to follow Him home to heaven.

Thanks for the inspiration ladies!
amara11


----------



## Aggie (Dec 27, 2007)

amara11 said:


> Yet more questions....
> 
> I'm starting to understand the difference between the rapture and tribulation. But I'm still confused as to some other things. I understand that God is *not* the author of confusion, so I'm praying that he will forgive me of sins that I may purely and clearly see and understand His word......
> 
> ...


 
Hi Amara, 

My best suggestion would be to invest in a good study bible. I find that the New King James version is great for this. I have many study bibles that have helped me in my journey with Jesus and we simply must study to show ourselves approved by Him. The questions you asked here are questions I found the answers to in prophetic books purchased from our local christian bookstore. 

The bolded above is a good way to start the new year. Pursue Him and He will pursue you and reveal Himself to you. Stay encouraged.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 29, 2007)

I do not believe in a secret rapture.  I am looking for my notes from a bible study class that disproved the exsistance of a secret repture.  I will get the verses and post them back when I find my notes.  The sequence of events are actually quite simple.  There will be a tribulation throughout the land.  Gods people will be uniformly persicuted for their beliefs. Rev 6 9-10 speaks of the persecuted asking God how long the tribulation will last.  Jesus will come and gather his saints, both dead and alive.  This is the coming with a shout, in the sky, shining from east to west.  This is when the prophacy that every eye will behold him, even those who pierced him in his side will be forfilled.  The evil ones will die with the brightness of his coming.  We ( the rightous) will be taken back to heaven for the 1000 years.  We will have our questions answered, the finial Judgement will take place (going before the throne of God, having Jesus blood cover us for our sins) and it will be established once and for all that God is just.  During this time Satan and his demons will be chained.  The bible speaks of a great feast on Earth in which the birds will eat the flesh of the lost dead.  Jesus will gather his army and the saved to come back to earth in a final stand with new Jerusulem.  Satan will be released and the lost will be brought back to life.  They will be decieved by the devil again and try to stand against Jesus and the new Jerusulem.  This is when fire and brimestone will rain from heaven, destroying all evil and purging the earth. (Rev 20).  The one being taken and the other left is the separation of the saved from the unsaved.  The coming as a theif in the night denotes the surprise element of the events, not the secretness.  We do not know when our Lord is coming, so we must always be ready.


----------



## kweenameena (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm learning a lot from this thread!


----------



## DarlingNikki (May 4, 2009)

.............................


----------



## blazingthru (May 4, 2009)

I don't even think the word rapture is in the bible. I dont' believe in the secret rapture either. I believe that we all christian and not will be here on this earth going through the tribulation ( which has already started) many will die, both saved and not saved. Everyone would die if Jesus doesn't come at the nick of time. It says that in the bible and bring all men that love him to him the dead first and then the living and then all that remain will die. This is what I read. All that remain will die on the entire earth. No second chance, tribulation will be over at that time.  then there is all this stuff going on about the antichrist coming after the "rapture"  That is not correct. The anti christ is here now and gaining power everyday.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 5, 2009)

amara11 said:


> Yet more questions....
> 
> I'm starting to understand the difference between the rapture and tribulation. But I'm still confused as to some other things. I understand that God is *not* the author of confusion, so I'm praying that he will forgive me of sins that I may purely and clearly see and understand His word......
> 
> ...



i would like to know how Judgement Day falls into place as well.


----------



## metamorfhosis (May 6, 2009)

Here are some additional bible verses related to the rapture:

Protection from Trials to Come 
BibleGateway.com - Passage Lookup: Rev 3:10

Calling Us Up To Be With The LORD
BibleGateway.com - Passage Lookup: Rev 11:12;

What It Will Be Like When The Son of Man Is Revealed
BibleGateway.com - Passage Lookup: Luke 17:30-35;

We Will Be Changed in a Twinkling of an Eye
BibleGateway.com - Passage Lookup: 1 corinthians 15:51-54;

Only Those With a Pure Heart Shall See GOD
BibleGateway.com - Passage Lookup: Matthew 5:8;


----------



## divya (May 6, 2009)

No, I do not believe in a rapture. The coming of Jesus will not be a secret affair, but one that the whole world will witness. In Revelation, the Scriptures point this out, and Jesus specifically spoke about His coming as recorded in Matthew.

*Revelation 1:7 * -  _Behold, he cometh with clouds; and *every eye shall see him*, and they also which pierced him: and all kindreds of the earth shall wail because of him. Even so, Amen._


* Matthew 24:23-27* _Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there;* believe it not*. For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall *deceive* the very elect. *Behold, I have told you before.*

Wherefore *if they shall say unto you*, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: *behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not*. *For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.*_


----------

